
Silicon Valley's UFO Hunters - svd4anything
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/597ebn/meet-silicon-valleys-ufo-hunters
======
HillaryBriss
talk about a gold mine! what if UFOs could teach us a robust way to eliminate
ad fraud?

